# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  درخواست آموزش foxpro dos

## mhd.ghavam

سلام دوستان عزیز خسته نباشید من آموزش Foxpro dos می خوام راستش هیچ چیزی از فاکپرو نمی دونم  من وِیژوال فاکسپرو  نمی خوام. 

لطفا کمکم کنید 

راستش جایی مشغول به کار شدم که باید فاکسپرو بدونم

البته قبل از ارسال پست تحقیق کردما

----------


## gh_khajehzade

به فارسي, كتابهاي مقدماتي و پيشرفته مجتمع فني تهران رو ميتوني استفاده كني.

----------


## Esikhoob

شانست گفته ، چون هرچه کتاب فاکس پرو در ایران هست مربوط به FoxPro تحت داس است .(البته دسته دوم)

----------


## gh_khajehzade

> هرچه کتاب فاکس پرو در ایران هست مربوط به FoxPro تحت داس است .


راهنمای جامع visual foxpro 3 از انتشارات آذین رایانه و ترجمه فرهادقلی زاده نوری.

----------


## rahro

اگر کتابهای جردکانی رو بتوانی پیدا کنی فوق العاده است ، سه جلدیه

----------


## mhd.ghavam

ممنون از همه دوستان عزیز کتاب الکترونیکی نیست؟ یا مطلب آموزشی توی اینترنت؟ ترجیحا فارسی

کسی دست دوم این کتاب هارو داره که به من بده؟

----------


## Esikhoob

جلوی دانشگاه تهران ، کتاب فروشی هایی هستند که کتاب دسته دوم می فروشند.
 در ضمن از کتاب خانه ها هم می توانید امانت بگیرید.
.
.

به عنوان آخرین راه حل اگر خواستی یک کتاب دارم به عنوان: 
"خود آموز بانک اطلاعاتی  FoxPro " - تالیف مهندس سعادت

میتوانم تقدیم کنم.

----------


## mhd.ghavam

> جلوی دانشگاه تهران ، کتاب فروشی هایی هستند که کتاب دسته دوم می فروشند.
>  در ضمن از کتاب خانه ها هم می توانید امانت بگیرید.
> .
> .
> 
> به عنوان آخرین راه حل اگر خواستی یک کتاب دارم به عنوان: 
> "خود آموز بانک اطلاعاتی  FoxPro " - تالیف مهندس سعادت
> 
> میتوانم تقدیم کنم.


 
سلام ممنون از لطفتون راستش چون من محل کارم اومده کرج و دیگه تهران نیستم چون دسترسی به  خیابان انقلاب نداشتم مجبور شدم که از اینترنت استفاده کنم وگرنه تهران و کتابفروشیاش رو خوب بلدم 
ممنون از لطفت خدارو شکر ما هم تو این چند روز تعطیل شدیم و میتونم راحت برم تهران و کتاب بخرم

----------

